# Passer sa housse Tucano à la machine



## chroukin (27 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir

Voila j'avais autorisé quelques potes à tagger ma housse Tucano avant que je parte à Vancouver histoire de la jouer symbolique  mais maintenant elle a pris un peu d'eau car mon sac à dos où je l'ai mise (avec l'ordi bien sûr) n'est pas étanche, et la pluie Vancouveroise (???) assez intense en cette période de froid Canadien en est en fait venue à bout .

Donc ma housse Tucano rouge a pris l'eau (elle a donc bien joué son rôle en protégeant mon PowerBook 15"). Et résultat, tous mes zolis tags se sont transformés en auréoles noires et assez cradingues finalement. Vu que de l'eau seule a pu diluer l'encre, je me demandais s'il était possible de passer la housse à la machine histoire de la nettoyer à fond.

Est-ce que c'est possible sans risquer de perdre les propriétés étanches de la matière ?

Merki


----------



## Zyrol (27 Novembre 2005)

Le néoprene n'est pas vraiment etanche d'origine... 

Tu peux la passer à la machine à laver sans probleme, par contre il ne faut pas mettre d'adoucissant, ça delamine la fibre néoprene.

Le mieux est de se procurer une bombe de perlant. on s'en sert pour faire perler l'eau sur les vestes gore-tex par exemple, tu enduis ta house apres le lavage (une fois seche bien sur) et là tu as une housse étanche.

on se sert de beaucoup de néoprene dans le kayak.


----------



## chroukin (27 Novembre 2005)

OK merci beaucoup, je vais tenter ça et je vous donnerai le résultat final (s'il reste quelque chose :rateau: ).


----------

